# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  انتشار برنامه در ویترین سیبچه

## bax998

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بپرسم از دوستان کسی میدونه چطوری میشه یک برنامه IOS رو توی ویترین سیبچه منتشر کرد؟
باید اکانت developer اپل داشته باشیم ؟
تشکر

----------


## aminbir

بله باید حتما در اپ استور برنامتونو فرستاده باشید

----------


## mohsen12345

سلام و درود
می تونید در سیب اپ برنامه تون رو قرار بدید
در حال حاضر اپ استوری هست که توی ایران به خوبی فعالیت داره سیب اپ هست که آدرس زیر هست
https://sibapp.com



> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم بپرسم از دوستان کسی میدونه چطوری میشه یک برنامه IOS رو توی ویترین سیبچه منتشر کرد؟
> باید اکانت developer اپل داشته باشیم ؟
> تشکر

----------


## asadimilad

متاسفانه سیبچه هم با برنامه نویس ها چپ کرده و باید حساب دولوپر بسازی و از اپل استور اقدام ب نشر در سیبچه کنید :گریه:

----------

